# Redrose loft?



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok I am compiling materials for a 8x6 redrose loft my question is can I race out of that at some point if I decide to later on?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Pip Logan said:


> Ok I am compiling materials for a 8x6 redrose loft my question is can I race out of that at some point if I decide to later on?


Sure you can, many have and love the design and simplicity of it, you can race them out of a card board box if it will last the season


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol, ok thanks! Just don't wana build the wrong thing


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Pip Logan said:


> Lol, ok thanks! Just don't wana build the wrong thing


I think that you will be happy with it, I personally like the design


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Np


Wingsonfire said:


> I think that you will be happy with it, I personally like the design


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I like the aviary design. it doubles as a settling cage and aviary. I built one on a small loft that I flew young birds from this year.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm just the opposite. I built one but i don't like it now that i built a different one and i made a lot of changes to make it better. I think the aviary is to small and its hard to see the birds. I know i made mine to small and it may be better if it were larger. Although it is easy to build for first time builders. I like my new loft 100 times better than the old one.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I'm just the opposite. I built one but i don't like it now that i built a different one and i made a lot of changes to make it better. I think the aviary is to small and its hard to see the birds. I know i made mine to small and it may be better if it were larger. Although it is easy to build for first time builders. I like my new loft 100 times better than the old one.


Do you have any formal plans of the loft that you like?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

No Just my posts. Don't change your mine because of what i like there are hundreds of people on here that like the red rose loft.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> No Just my posts. Don't change your mine because of what i like there are hundreds of people on here that like the red rose loft.


I just like to know my options


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have looked over the redrose and it is a good loft. I think you should be able to put it together in a very short time. Keep putting the materials together and you will have it done in no time.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I have looked over the redrose and it is a good loft. I think you should be able to put it together in a very short time. Keep putting the materials together and you will have it done in no time.


Yes Sir! I scored some plywood from work bust used it for a chicken coop, so hopefully after the holidays I can start collecting again.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My only con which is also a pro sometimes is that the aviary cannot be used when you still have birds out and waiting while some birds are already in the loft. This set-up is also very good for training in that you can put them all in the aviary and trap train them. I prefer to have the aviary and the trap separate. Somewhat like a sputnik that works as both trap and aviary. In other words the design helps in training but has limits in racing.


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I have one red rose,and another modification similiar to a red rose.My problem was I didnt put as much thought in the breeding aspect as I did housing the birds I wanted to fly.Long story short,I have four lofts now,that I rotate some of the birds,like squeekers get a small one during breeding season,and then I use that one to seperate the sexes etc.I just found out that I needed more room for reasons other than the birds that just fly.Also It would of helped if I only had half as many birds,but it sure is addicting.I would also recommend using screws if you can,because I altered a whole lot of things after the fact.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I built one this fall, 8x6, pretty satisfied so far. I divided it into two sections. Have 6 pair of breeders in one half, 6 nest boxes. Plan is to use the other half to wean in and use for YB's. I told myself that if this wasn't enough room then I had too many birds. I'm rethinking now and will probably add on or build another in the spring? Only draw back so far is that right now I can use the empty section for a feed room etc. when I need to use it for birds, I'll have to keep the feed and stuff further from the loft but that's just lazy man talking.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> My only con which is also a pro sometimes is that the aviary cannot be used when you still have birds out and waiting while some birds are already in the loft. This set-up is also very good for training in that you can put them all in the aviary and trap train them. I prefer to have the aviary and the trap separate. Somewhat like a sputnik that works as both trap and aviary. In other words the design helps in training but has limits in racing.


good point. I guess you could divide the aviary in two sections when building. that would allow the birds to come in one side and the others ready on the other. Which would mean 2 traps though..


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the feedback!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Two traps*

Thats actually what I did. Shut one bunch in while the other is flying or in the aviary.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice solution


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

before I built my current loft I drew it out in chalk on the concrete out back...I was able to "walk through" and see where things would be best positioned and make sure it would work for me...I have NO woodworking experience so the front aviary confused the crap out of me...so I adapted.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

BIGGER is better LOL, I have a 8x6 and a 4 x 8 redrose conversion, wish I had done it differently because I am out side everyday with tape measure in hand looking at where to put another building, where my hubby won't notice!  Wish I had just gone with a 8 x 12 RedRose layout and divided the long building into 3 sections. Then again probably would have wanted more after that size too! 
RedRose is a good set up, just modify it to your needs and location of where you will put it.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Another thing I would do to modify the design is to use the siding out there with osb on one side and siding on the other. This will give it a better look. I would think it would add about $100 to the design, but give it a better look. I used the stuff on my flying loft. The stuff is solid. I would make it 6 wide. My 7 foot loft is too wide, and 4 feet is too narrow. 5-6 feet is a nice width. Easier to catch birds.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

The Red Rose is a great design but I bet if you asked everyone of us who have ever built one if it could be improved upon .. you would get a 100% yes response. Some consideration everyone should look at is their particular weather patterns. Heavy wind or snow loads will require the design to be beefed up a little for instance. 

I never liked the roof design which seemed too complicated solely to provide loft ventilation so I opted for a simple sloped roof with ventilation positioned up on the higher back wall. Anything you can do to improve or make it easier to clean your loft will be a huge bonus too as that is the least enjoyable part of keeping pigeons.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

maniac said:


> The Red Rose is a great design but I bet if you asked everyone of us who have ever built one if it could be improved upon .. you would get a 100% yes response. Some consideration everyone should look at is their particular weather patterns. Heavy wind or snow loads will require the design to be beefed up a little for instance.
> 
> I never liked the roof design which seemed too complicated solely to provide loft ventilation so I opted for a simple sloped roof with ventilation positioned up on the higher back wall. Anything you can do to improve or make it easier to clean your loft will be a huge bonus too as that is the least enjoyable part of keeping pigeons.


That's what I'm finding out LOL.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Pip Logan said:


> That's what I'm finding out LOL.


Build the darned think how you want it and the *&^%$&*( with the rest of us  Not everyone has the time to take a year to build a loft, not everyone has money to put a fortune in it and not everyone has the carpentry skills and tools to make it like a show palace. No loft is perfect and never will be, if there was one perfect one everyone would build the same one, make due with what you have and enjoy the hobby


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Wingsonfire said:


> Build the darned think how you want it and the *&^%$&*( with the rest of us  Not everyone has the time to take a year to build a loft, not everyone has money to put a fortune in it and not everyone has the carpentry skills and tools to make it like a show palace. No loft is perfect and never will be, if there was one perfect one everyone would build the same one, make due with what you have and enjoy the hobby


Haha thanks man ,I need. Lot more plywood but ill start a thread as soo. As I start!


----------

